# New Stila Solids



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got a email about them.

Has anyone tried them yet?

Stila Solids


----------



## Shawna (Apr 12, 2006)

Oooooohhhhhh, now I think I need Jade Blossom.  I've never tried the stila perfumes, but after reading the description, I might have to.  I love lemon verbena.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 12, 2006)

i wanna try BOTH of them!!


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

Just bringing this up again, has anyone tried the solid perfume yet? I love the Jade Blossom EDT and am wondering if the scent is true in the solid version?


----------

